# Are ghost shrimp feeder shrimp?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Same as the title.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are. One of my local pet shops sells them as feeder shrimp. And my Betta certainly finds them delicious whenever he feels like eating them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeppers.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

In that case i just saw one of my shrimps carrying eggs a few days ago but now i can't find him(It is a really big tank with 5-7 shrimps).


----------

